# Fleshlight



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

Any legit reviews or opinions on the fleshlight? My birthday is coming up next week and wife and I have talked a little about possibly buying one. Any insight would be helpful. Tips and ideas of all the possibilities of play would be cool to hear as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> And like I said on another post, it has a creepy mouth. Looks like a guy's.


I believe that you can order one with different "parts" where the entrance is.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

If your wife is creative, it can be fun I guess. She can hold it and **** you with it while she sits on your face. She can hold it between her legs and you can jump back and forth from her to it, just to feel what it's like to get different sensations. You can use it yourself, but I had a hard time holding it and getting turned on. I'd prefer it as a couple tool, but we maybe used it twice and quit. 

As far as feeling goes? It feels close to a vagina if lubed right (more like anal to me, because mine was tight and smooth -- but you can get different inside textures) but if you keep the back cap on tight (no air) it will suck hard. I mean, endless friction.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I never heard of this but it sounds awful. LOL Here, hunny! Here's a nice tight, p&ssy for you! 

But I don't like dildos either. Dildoes? Dildos? I dunno.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> And to think you're a teacher. Not sex ed, I hope.


Well, hopefully I'm not teaching the spelling of dildos in 5th grade.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It would be like my husband handing me a dildo that does all my daily chores, gives me mani/pedis and rubs my back on command. Wtf? He'd be a stupid man to do so.


----------



## stedfin (Apr 14, 2012)

fleshlights are for guys who can't get a girl to have sex with them.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

> fleshlights are for guys who can't get a girl to have sex with them.


In other words, most married men.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> In other words, most married men.


So true, Aristotle it's like your a philosopher or something.


----------



## stedfin (Apr 14, 2012)

If you're married and not getting sex it's time to make some serious changes in your life.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree that the fleshlight is kind of creepy and probably for guys who aren't getting sex. But then I wonder. Why is it that way? Why is it weird that a married guy would use one of these? Is it also weird and creepy that a woman use a dildo, perhaps with her husband? There seems to be a bit of a double standard.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

stedfin said:


> If you're married and not getting sex it's time to make some serious changes in your life.


----------



## stedfin (Apr 14, 2012)

Its just that a fleshlight is like a vagina replacement, designed for losers who can't get a girl.

It's different than some other sex toy designed to enhance sexual pleasure.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> All sex toys are creepy, if you get right down to it.


So you don't agree there's a double standard?


----------



## stedfin (Apr 14, 2012)

Not all sex toys are creepy just those that look like parts of real people.

Its the people that use them because they can't have sex with a real person who are the creepy ones.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I bought my husband a fleshlight to take on his deployment. It was an avatar one which made me laugh my arse off, but hey whatever gets it done over there....


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Yeah, I had a few deployment friends myself (the non-human kind)


BOBs. Lots of BOBs in the house hahahaha. Its only weird if I name them, right?


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

So why is it OK for a woman to have a dildo and not OK for a guy to have a fleshlight? I have one and it is NOT because I am not having regular sex with my wife. However, there are times when she is unavailable (period, in pain, exhausted, etc) that I will use it. I have even used it with her helping. So I think it is fine...and my wife is fine with it too. She gets her needs met quite necely.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

[So why is it OK for a woman to have a dildo and not OK for a guy to have a fleshlight?]

Because on this site are serious prudes that find a whole lot of things [bad bad bad,gross ect]if you want a serious opinion then try a different site. 

I don't have one but I don't think guys that do are losers or can't get women,they seem to be very popular so I don't think there are only single men buying them.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

:rofl:You guys are just prudes. 

I have two fleshlights I've used for years instead of being tempted to cheat on my wife when I was in the Navy. Both she and I both used them in and out of the bedroom with other toys, and to this day I use them as training tools.... "train the way you have sex". 

And you can call me a loser all you want if it makes you feel better to displace your own insecurities on others to cover for your oun bruised ego. You're still a loser for posting in an online forum instead of taking this time to have sex with your spouse, so don't judge others.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never tried a fleshlight, but it's absolutely absurd to suggest that they're solely for "losers" who "can't get a girl". Fleshlight is the most popular male sex toy of all time, and is purchased by men who have plenty of access to sex with other people, as well as those who do not. 

It's a masturbation aide. Nothing more, nothing less. To suggest it's just for "losers" also suggests that the only men who masturbate are those who either can't get a girl, or who's wives and significant others aren't putting out. Men use the fleshlight because, gasp, they actually just love the way it feels.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Go with a fleshlights and a mount along with a weighted belt. 
http://www.fleshlight.com/performance/fleshlight-mounts/on-a-mission/
Weighted Belt | Power Systems
Both of those together would be like P90SEX! Then it's not realistic masturbation, it's training for better intercourse.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

In that case, according to Stedfin...anyone who has a sex toy (male OR female) is a loser.

How narrow minded and plain ignorant....not to mention insulting.


----------

